# Mozy Pro - Online Backup Company



## leslyekahn (May 24, 2005)

Has anybody heard of this remote backup company? The price seems to good to be true. $3.95/computer per month + $0.50/GB per month.

It's listed at www.mozypro.com/.

The main reason I ask is because every other remote backup/online backup company is about $200/month (or more) for 25GB.

We're looking to backup SBS 2003; Exchange; Data Files; SQL database. I'm not sure if we're going to be backing up individual computers, but we probably won't.

If you've not heard of Mozy Pro, can you please let me know of an honest, reliable, relatively inexpensive online backup company? We're using a tape drive, but want additional backups.

Thanks. I look forward to your suggestions.

Leslye
Office Manager
Decatur, GA


----------



## cosmos11 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes I've used mozy for several months now. It's easy to use and very affordable. i settled on it after trying other backup services that were difficult to configure. mozy seems to be popular because it's the the highest rated service on www.remoteonlinebackup.net


----------



## sleepergirl (May 24, 2008)

I would not go with them. Terrible technical support and repeated errors leaving data at risk and not backed up. Try JungleDisk, rsync, unison, or other instead.


----------



## TheEmperor (Feb 7, 2008)

We have several clients using Mozy pro and have had universally good experiences with their technical support and with the success of the backups. Like anything else it requires monitoring.
The most common problem is when the quota fills up the backup fails. We had one client who one week created half a gig of blueprints in a folder that was normally backed up. They did not have an additional half a gig of space in their backup and so the backup failed until we removed the files.
So yes, it requires that someone keep an eye on it. But it is generally quite reliable.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Mozy Pro Score no points and let god have mercy on their soul.


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

I'm surprised no one mentioned that this product is owned by EMC. While this is not something most home users would even care to think about, businesses looking to take advantage of Mozy's services should BEWARE. EMC has a habit of making everyone pay thru the nose for most solutions they offer. Reference VMware and compare it to VirtualIron anytime and you'll see what I'm talking about. I also own tons of FC storage andtheir EMC/Legato Networker backup product. I spend roughly 10K annually for support on JUST this product alone. My storage support costs could put a few of us in a Bentley. 

Now, this is NOT to say you shouldn't trust Mozy, their product and their support. EMC and companies owned or bought by them e.g. VMware and Legato are VERY solid products. However, once you get in bed with EMC, it can become very hard to get out should you require a shift in DR design due to costs etc...

A terrific example of how fast EMC is already moving in the direction of making this a premium product in their line of enterprise solutions can be found here. 

[url]http://www.informationweek.com/news/storage/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=205907898[/URL]

It should make you feel a little more comfortable in knowing that EMC is at least investing some time and energy with Mozy. 

Food for thought I like to call it.


----------



## jadenbliss (May 5, 2010)

I have some issues while backing up files with mozy.... is there anyone who can help me....


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

As it's a product that you're paying for, the best thing to do is contact their official support using these links:

http://support.mozy.com/docs/settings
http://mozy.com/contact


----------

